# Jenkins Task starten



## Gast2 (29. Mrz 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

gibts es eine Möglichkeit mit Jenkins einen Task auf einem Client anzutriggern?
Ich möchte auf dem Client platformspezfische Test automatisiert ausführen lassen.

EDIT: Oder hat jemand einen besseren Vorschlag/Vorgehensweise, um platformspezifische (Gui)Tests durchzuführen?


----------



## bygones (29. Mrz 2011)

Task meinst du Job oder ?

hast du deinen Client als Slave drinnen ?


----------



## madboy (29. Mrz 2011)

Recent label and matrix project improvement | Jenkins CI könnte für dich interessant sein (allgemein die Labels-Funktionalität von Jenkins).


----------



## Wildcard (29. Mrz 2011)

Du musst den anderen Rechner einfach als Slave einhängen. Wenn du mehrere verschiedene Konfigurationen testen willst das von madboy genannte Matrix Projekt genau das richtige.


----------



## Gast2 (30. Mrz 2011)

Danke werde ich mir mal anschauen, soviel ich weiß benötige ich nur eine Konfiguration


----------



## Gast2 (30. Mrz 2011)

Ich habe mal einen neuen Knoten angelegt (dumb slave). Jetzt verstehe ich das mit der slave.jar nicht ganz. Muss ich die selber runterladen und im Startkommando angeben wo die liegt? 

EDIT: ja okay am besten ein script schreiben wo die slave.jar gleich mti runterlädt.

EDIT EDIT: Ich bin gerade auf das Selenium Plugin gestoßen. 
Die Idee einen Slave Client einzuführen, war es Selenium Unit Tests auf einer Windows-Maschine (IE)laufen zu lassen, da der Jenkins auf einer Solaris Maschine läuft. Aber so wie ich das verstehe, ist es mit dem 
Selenium+Plugin einfacher. Aber es gibt auch noch ein Selenium AES? Da ich kein Grid für verteiltes bauen brauche müsste das zweite ja genau das richtige sein. Nur finde ich nirgends ob man bei dem AES überhaupt die Test auf einem Slave ausführen kann.
Jemand Erfahrungen damit?

Weiß jemand zufällig ob man "Quick Test" auf den Jenkins laufen lassen kann?


----------



## Wildcard (30. Mrz 2011)

> Ich habe mal einen neuen Knoten angelegt (dumb slave). Jetzt verstehe ich das mit der slave.jar nicht ganz. Muss ich die selber runterladen und im Startkommando angeben wo die liegt?


Nimm die Webstart Variante, das ist am einfachsten. Nach dem anlegen steht der Slave auf Offline. Öffne im Slave einen Browser (sofern das dort möglich ist), geh zu Hudson, klick dort auf den Slave. Du siehst einen Java Webstart Link. Anklicken, schon ist der slave verbunden.
Auf Windows sollte auch gleich ein Fenster aufgehen mit dem du bei Bedarf den Slave per Windows Service laufen lassen kannst. Damit verbindet sich der Slave auch beim neustart automatisch.


----------



## Gast2 (30. Mrz 2011)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Nimm die Webstart Variante, das ist am einfachsten. Nach dem anlegen steht der Slave auf Offline. Öffne im Slave einen Browser (sofern das dort möglich ist), geh zu Hudson, klick dort auf den Slave. Du siehst einen Java Webstart Link. Anklicken, schon ist der slave verbunden.
> Auf Windows sollte auch gleich ein Fenster aufgehen mit dem du bei Bedarf den Slave per Windows Service laufen lassen kannst. Damit verbindet sich der Slave auch beim neustart automatisch.



Ja das habe ich auch schon versucht, hab ich einen Fehler bekommen das die jar nicht gestartet werden konnte muss ich nochmal schauen. Brauch man für die webstart Variante admin Rechte auf dem Slave?


----------



## Wildcard (31. Mrz 2011)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> Ja das habe ich auch schon versucht, hab ich einen Fehler bekommen das die jar nicht gestartet werden konnte muss ich nochmal schauen. Brauch man für die webstart Variante admin Rechte auf dem Slave?


nein, braucht man nicht. Welche Fehlermeldung bekommst du denn?


----------



## Gast2 (1. Apr 2011)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> nein, braucht man nicht. Welche Fehlermeldung bekommst du denn?



Werds am Montag nochmal versuchen und die Fehlernachricht mal posten.
Schon mal gut wenn man keine Admin rechte braucht.


----------



## Gast2 (4. Apr 2011)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> nein, braucht man nicht. Welche Fehlermeldung bekommst du denn?



Ah es wird was versuch von sun runterzuladen. Das wird bei uns geblockt!!!

```
Beim Starten/Ausführen der Anwendung ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.

Titel: Slave Agent for 10.119.132.232
Hersteller: Jenkins project
Kategorie: Download-Fehler

Ressource konnte nicht geladen werden: ([url]http://java.sun.com/products/autodl/j2se[/url], 1.5+)
```


----------



## Wildcard (4. Apr 2011)

> Ah es wird was versuch von sun runterzuladen. Das wird bei uns geblockt!!!


Lässt sich umkonfigurieren.


----------



## Gast2 (4. Apr 2011)

okay weißt du zufällig wo?


----------



## Wildcard (5. Apr 2011)

In der Hudson Konfiguration. Im Master kannst du konfigurieren wie Java Installiert wird. Wenn es nur um den Slave geht, dann in den Settings des Slave.


----------



## Gast2 (5. Apr 2011)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> In der Hudson Konfiguration. Im Master kannst du konfigurieren wie Java Installiert wird. Wenn es nur um den Slave geht, dann in den Settings des Slave.



Da hab ich schon nachgeschaut. Mhm ich schau nochmal.

EDIT: Also der Jenkins läd sich die JDK nicht selber runter (Automatisch installieren aus). Beim slave finde ich keine einstellung  von wo er die JDK nehmen soll.
Oder muss ich beim neuen Knoten die Umgebungsvariable für JAVA_HOME setzen?


----------



## EnRic (1. Feb 2012)

Hallo Leute,


mit Hilfe von dieser Website: https://wiki.jenkins-ci.org/display/JENKINS/Step+by+step+guide+to+set+up+master+and+slave+machines

wollte ich ein Master Jenkins einstellen, der andere Jenkins auf anderen Maschinen verwalten kann.
Aber ich find leider die Option "New Node" in meinem Jenkins nicht.

kann jemand mir bitte helfen?

danke im Voraus.


----------



## kama (1. Feb 2012)

Hi,

Einloggen in Jenkins -> Manager Jenkins -> Manager Nodes -> New Node

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------

